# Mystro - opinions please



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Been rolling with two phones.

Figured out Apple Carplay/Waz connection and it doesn't work well with two phones (unless I am doing something wrong)

Just want to roll with my iPhone 13 Max and give my wife the other line.

How is Mystro?

Pro's and Con's?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I can’t get Mystro to work on my IP12


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

It sucks. Two phones is the way to go. Even if the second phone is a mediocre one with no SIM card and cell service


----------



## llama (Jan 15, 2019)

Atavar said:


> I can’t get Mystro to work on my IP12


Did you figure it out? I work at Mystro. If you need any help, text us!


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I’ve talked to someone at Mystro and all they wanted to do was walk through the same steps as in the instructions. The problem is the things it says to click on don’t exist on my phone. Do you have installation instructions for IOS 15.4.1?


----------



## llama (Jan 15, 2019)

Yea. Install it here. Then follow the steps to set it up. Linking Lyft is super easy, just your phone number and the code they text you. Uber is much trickier. You login, like with Lyft, but then there are 4 extra steps to sync Mystro with the Uber Driver app on your phone.

But that's really it for installation. If you have any specific question you can ask me, or text Mystro here.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

llama said:


> Yea. Install it here. Then follow the steps to set it up. Linking Lyft is super easy, just your phone number and the code they text you. Uber is much trickier. You login, like with Lyft, but then there are 4 extra steps to sync Mystro with the Uber Driver app on your phone.
> 
> But that's really it for installation. If you have any specific question you can ask me, or text Mystro here.


That link is just to the download. I have uninstalled and tried installing from there at least four times. Where can I find detailed installation instructions SPECIFICALLY for IOS 15.4.1?


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

I've never tried Mystro, but there were a few other similar ones and I didn't like them. You're needing the navigation at the time when the app is turning off the other app. The filters never worked properly and when Uber/Lyft had an update it often times wouldn't work at all.. 

Have you tried the Uber and Lyft shortcuts? I'm not sure about IOS, but on Android I believe the Uber shortcut is on by default and you have to switch the Lyft one on in the settings. 
.


----------

